# Let's see those Roan horses!



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My 6 y/o Miniature horse gelding TCM Midnight Blues, aka Midnight, in his various shades...


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

......What a freaking adorable pony! Dude I am in love.


----------



## jaymielynn (Jul 3, 2008)

Gorgeous Horse 

now for mine..

1. Name: Lucky
2. Age: 2
3. Gender: Mare
4. Breed: Quarter Horse
5. Pictures:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love roans. You guys have beautiful horses


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella
6 yrs in February
gelding
QH/Appy cross

varnish roans count?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Why yes they do. Beautiful horse by the way!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

How about _varnish_ roan? (an appaloosa color)

Name- Velvet (Velvet Dakota King)
Age- 4
Gender- Mare
Breed- Appaloosa
Picture-


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

you guys have some very nice horses love those roans they are sooo pretty


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the varnish roans.. they're gorgeous :O


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh I have some varnish, too 

This is Sage, aka Mini Magic's Sugar Baby, my AMHR mini mare (who is due to foal in a month or two). Chestnut varnish roan

































And my National Top Ten AMHR/FBR stallion Chianti. Black spotted blanket but has a lot of roaning


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome horses! The chestnut with his ears pinned in the background looks just like my Duke. Same expression too


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Liz Cox's Photos | Facebook

Blu, Blue roan...6 year old welsh pony. technically not mine, but i adopt my trainer horses and she is ok with that.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL roans everyone! Sorry, I don't have one to contribute, but I loved all your pictures.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Name, Alli
Gender, Mare
Breed, Miniature Horse
4 year old
red roan!

I will have to get some more pics of her also, she has a big roan patch on her left hip! Woah, sorry the pic is HUGE!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

All gorgeous! I love roans. CheyAut, your minis are precious, I especially love the pics of Midnight. My grandpa had AMH's throughout my childhood, and for some reason I thought that having roans meant you were rich.  Once Grandpa had a red roan and a blue roan at the same time, and I was like, "Wow, we must be REALLY rich."


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Name- Heidi
Age- coming 6
Gender- Mare
Breed- grade QH
Picture-
Age 3 










At 4 with trainer aboard









Age 5


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

And my varnish roan 

Name- *Cheno* Lucky Lad
Age- 30
Gender- gelding
Breed- ApHC
Picture-

November 06









In May 07









November 08


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL about the being rich part! 

Funny story this morning. We've had Sage for more than 2 years. Today hubby says "why does Sage look like that?" "Like what?" "Brown and white like that?" LOL!!! I found it very funny that he just NOW wondered


----------

